
Show HN: Workout Daily. We text new 7-minute workouts daily to make fitness easy - jenniferpattee
http://www.workoutdaily.io
======
Tepix
Is a daily 7-minute workout better than a 30-minute workout three or four
times per week?

I've followed the Mark Lauren 90-day bodyweight challenge with good results
(using his book) - didn't loose weight (wasn't trying to) but got a _lot_
fitter. It's about 30 minutes of training plus warmup and cooldown so the
total time invested is more than that.

~~~
michaelcampbell
> Is a daily 7-minute workout better than a 30-minute workout three or four
> times per week?

The best workout is the one you'll actually do; I suspect this program is
appealing to the crowd that figures they can fit in 7 minutes, but not 30.

~~~
jenniferpattee
EXACTLY

------
m3adow
You should improve transparency. "Try it free", without a pricing overview
site doesn't look like very trustable.

~~~
osullip
I went to their sitemap:
[https://www.workoutdaily.io/sitemap.xml](https://www.workoutdaily.io/sitemap.xml)

And found this:
[https://landing.workoutdaily.io/pricing](https://landing.workoutdaily.io/pricing)

~~~
jenniferpattee
Wow I did not even know we pushed that out live! Thank you for digging it up
and sharing!!!!

------
medialucky20
This looks good starting point for people who are busy or lazy to start
workout.I will definitely try. Only thing bothering me here is, it asks for
mail ID and details for free trial too. I prefer to see sample videos or
exercise before signup. Also, are they generic to people or user can customise
based on health condition or age group?

~~~
jenniferpattee
This is great feedback - thank you! Looks like the links to the sample
workouts are missing. Here's one
[https://www.workoutdaily.io/vanessa](https://www.workoutdaily.io/vanessa). It
sounds like we need to also provide links on the signup flow soon after we ask
for an email. This could explain why so many people are dropping out! Right
now the workouts are intended for people between the ages of 20-60 and in good
health. Soon we would like to make it so the user can customize based on
health condition and age group. We'd love to know more about how you'd like to
customize and what you're looking for.

------
rasz
Nice, but what if someone comes out with 6 minute abs, then you're in trouble!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB2di69FmhE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB2di69FmhE)

~~~
jenniferpattee
We're already in trouble in so many ways! LOL

------
shermanmccoy
It's a good idea, kind of like a distributed gym. I think they need to invest
more into convincing us that 7 minutes a day will do something for our health.

~~~
jenniferpattee
This is such a good point! We definitely need to do that. What would convince
you? The CDC guidelines for exercise To maintain your weight: _Work your way
up to_ 150 minutes of moderate-intensity aerobic activity, 75 minutes of
vigorous-intensity aerobic activity, or an equivalent mix of the two each
week. Problem is most people aren't doing anywhere close to the CDC
guidelines. What we're hearing from users is that they can't say they are too
busy for a 7-minute workout...so they end up doing it. If you do 7 min a day
for 7 days that's 49 minutes a week of exercise - which helps people build the
habit and the confidence necessary to "work their way up" to the CDC's
suggested guideline.

~~~
shermanmccoy
I think any reference to an authority is enough for people. Something like
what you mention in your reply would be good to work in to the marketing
material somewhere.

------
itake
Certainly this is better than nothing, but do 7-minute workouts actually have
an large impact?

~~~
L_226
I don't know about 7 mins, but personally I have been doing the 5BX [0] (11
mins) plan since the gyms closed here in Germany. Done it nearly every day for
about 80 days. Definitely works, I am currently holding above A+ on chart 4. I
tried moving up to chart 5, but for me doing >30 clapping pushups in 1 minute
seems fairly difficult (got 18 last I tried) even though I can do about 50
wide pushups for chart 4.

I can feel my cardiovascular fitness is far better than before I started, I
lost a fair amount of body fat too. I was fairly fit before though. This
scheme, as well as supplementary pullups on a doorway bar seem to give me at
least some amount of decent exercise. Can't wait for the pools to open up
again though, I love swimming.

[0] -
[https://campbellmgold.co.uk/archive_health/5bx_cmg.pdf](https://campbellmgold.co.uk/archive_health/5bx_cmg.pdf)

~~~
corkmask
Do I start at Chart 1 Level D- even if I am not a complete slob? Even worse do
I stay at each level for 4 days (35yo)?

I mean the first exercise is bending forward 2(!!!) times in 2 minutes.

~~~
L_226
When I was starting out I just did as many reps as comfortable in the
prescribed time period and then matched the level by the fewest reps completed
in any exercise. e.g. I started at A+ for chart 1 for 2 consecutive days, then
A+ chart 2 for 3 days, then progressed upwards from chart3 D- as I only did 20
reps of ex. 1.

I failed chart 5, 2 days in a row 30 days ago and have only been doing chart 4
since then, but I exceed the A+ requirements (this morning: 32,24,50,45,450).
Tomorrow will try chart 5 again.

~~~
corkmask
thanks for that. good luck on chart 5

------
aeternum
There are also plenty of 7 minute workout videos on youtube.

~~~
jenniferpattee
Yup. What we're hearing from users is going into YouTube and finding the
workouts is kind of a pain, and then you also have to do the workout. Our user
is crazy busy, mostly working parents, tiny slices of time in their day to
workout. It's worth it to them to pay $20/mo to get a new workout texted. We
have yet to see if LOTS of people want that, tho! Free is def a nice price.

